# what up with the Rand now??



## carl2591 (Sep 19, 2010)

been watching it fall for the past 2 yrs.. every sense it hit the high of 11.38 oct 25, 2008 the rand has been on a steady slide recovering a bit of late but still lower.. the last big run up was dec 2002 when the rand topped out over 12.00.

hoping it will recover a bit more from now to dec when I have to pay the MF at Sudwala.. a one bed room white week, after a 8.57% increase is running R2079.36 or $291.03 US..  still not bad it get's me most of the stuff we use.. 

mostly orlando, or offseason stuff in Virginia, williamsburg or for ski last year in NH.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 20, 2010)

It is more what is happening with the dollar.  It has been losing lately against the euro, the pound, and even the local currency of the eastern European country where I work.  Expected election results in the US in November, however, may make the currency markets a bit more bullish on the dollar.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> Expected election results in the US in November, however, may make the currency markets a bit more bullish on the dollar.



Yes, I am hoping our economy doesn't slip into a recession because of all of the negativity toward big business and banks.  I am hoping for a different outcome for November that will spur our economy into a new direction.  Printing money is not the answer to the debt problem.


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 20, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> It is more what is happening with the dollar.  It has been losing lately against the euro, the pound, and even the local currency of the eastern European country where I work.  Expected election results in the US in November, however, may make the currency markets a bit more bullish on the dollar.



So bullish is good.. ??    I might have to wait and see what happens in that case.. all indications are the rep/ tea party guys are going to get a few more seats in house and senate.. hope that spurs the dollar and the rand get back to 8.50 or so .. Wish now I could have banked enough rand for 3 years when it was at 11.00...:deadhorse:


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2010)

Folks - Let's steer clear of the politics, OK?  Thanks!


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 22, 2010)

The dollar is taking another tumble today as a result of comments by the Fed. The euro is over $1.33 and the rand is currently at 7.02 to the dollar, the least favorable rate (for Americans) I have seen in a while.  The currency analysts I have seen interviewed today talk about continued short term weakness for the dollar.  Hopefully, the underlying situation will improve and the dollar strengthen into early next year, but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 22, 2010)

Here is an interesting take from RealClearMarkets as to where the dollar may be headed:

http://www.realclearmarkets.com/art...pensive_rather_the_dollar_is_cheap_98677.html


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 25, 2010)

The rand is now below 7 for the first time I can remember in many years, while the euro is almost $1.35.


----------



## dundey (Sep 26, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> The rand is now below 7 for the first time I can remember in many years, while the euro is almost $1.35.



About 3 years.  Here's the 5 year chart

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=ZARUSD=X+Interactive#symbol=ZARUSD=X;range=5y


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 26, 2010)

This article does not look good for the value of the dollar:

http://www.realclearmarkets.com/art...ng_king_dollar_is_not_the_solution_98683.html


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 26, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> This article does not look good for the value of the dollar:
> 
> http://www.realclearmarkets.com/art...ng_king_dollar_is_not_the_solution_98683.html



So, Carolinian, is this a good time to sell, if we just want to get out and don't care about actually making anything?  
(BTW, I don't want to completely get out--I still get acceptable trades, and I'm not complaining, overall.)


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 27, 2010)

With the currency markets lately, you just never know.  Some unexpected factor always seems to come along and change things.  Personally, I had been holding on to more dollars than usual over the past few months, but now will probably put them in something else.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 10, 2010)

Well the rand is now at 6.83 to the dollar, and the US dollar is still falling. .

The BBC was reporting that the SA rand and Swiss franc were now at an all time high against the US dollar.  That is probably true for the Swiss franc, which stayed for ages at 23 US cents back when I was in high school and college and is now worth more than a dollar.  They got their facts wrong about the rand because at that time the rand was over a dollar. Indeed they issued one rand coins of silver the size of a US silver dollar in the 1960s.


----------



## dundey (Oct 11, 2010)

Luckily I paid my 2011 fees 3 months ago!
May have to wait awhile on those 2012's....


----------



## ron1 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Sa Timeshare Still A Good Buy*

Hi All, 

Even though the Rand has strengthened against the US Dollar South African timeshare is still a very good investment. For example, we are marketing 1 bedroom units in a Gold Crown resort for as little as $1,000. When you compare this with Gold Crown resorts in the US it is still a very good price.

10 years ago folk were buying SA timeshares when the currency was 6 Rands to 1 US Dollar ... and many still hold onto their investment.

The SA Government is concerned that due to the strong Rand we are not competitive in the world export market ... this is hurting the country with a very high unemployment rate. There is talk of weakening the currency ... we will just have to see.

Take care, ron@fairfields.co.za


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 20, 2010)

While our own government keeps trying to weaken the dollar with things like Quanitative Easing II, foreign governments seem to come to the aid of citizens who want to keep a strong dollar.  Like China's recent increase in its interest rates.  One of the ripples from that was to strengthen the US dollar against the euro, pound, Oz $, and rand, among others.  Kudos to China.  A big raspberry to Tim Geithner.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 30, 2010)

This article on QE2 is a bit scary:

http://www.europac.net/commentaries/keep_your_head_above_dollar


----------

